# Wohin mit den Fischen während des Umbaus?



## BumbleBee (30. Juli 2017)

Servus Gemeinde,

nächstes Jahr ist der Umbau unseres Teiches zum ausgewachsenen See geplant. Pläne, Zeichnungen und damit verbundene Fragen folgen später. 

Was ich erst mal wissen möchte: Hat jemand schon mal einen vorhandenen (Koi) Teich umgebaut und wenn ja, was habt ihr mit den Fischen gemacht in der Bauphase??? 

Unsere 11 Paddler haben mittlerweile Größen zwischen 30 und 50 cm, die passen doch nicht alle in ein Quantänebecken?! Dann eher Pool (z.B. Amazon: Rundpool 4,5 m x 1,22 m https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00D8DTTSA...NR3HMKNDQKZ8T1NZ0&ie=UTF8&qid=1501414420&sr=3), aber wie isses da mit Weichmachern usw.?! Vielleicht vorher 3 Monate ohne Besatz ausdünsten lassen?
Wie soll das mit der Filterung gehen, für so wenig Oberfläche müsste ich dann größere Biostufen in Reihenschaltung bauen? Hab zur Zeit einen Vliesfilter + 300l Biostufe + unglaublich viele Pflanzen (Naturteich, Bodengrund: Estrichsand)
Oder vorübergehend "Urlaub" im vorhandenen Teich von XY Ungelöst?

Kurzum, wer hat Erfahrung und teilt diese hier? 

VlG Jessy


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo Jessy, in der  Regel hilft es immens, wenn der Titel des Themas zur Grundfrage passt und weniger literarisch angelegt ist. Ich habe mir daher erlaubt, das Thema mal umzubenennen.


----------



## muh.gp (31. Juli 2017)

Schau mal hier rein:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/560855/

Die Koi sind inzwischen vier Wochen im Pool und erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit. Allerdings geht es in den nächsten Tagen "trotzdem" zurück in den Teich...


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Juli 2017)

So groß, wie dein Beispiel Pool, muss es gar nicht sein.
Würde ihn zuvor erstmal ausbreiten und die Folie atmen lassen.. Anschließend etwas befüllt stehen lassen und Wasser komplett entsorgen, dann erst Fische rein.

Deinen Filter, hängst du gedrosselt an dein Übergangsbecken.


----------



## marcus18488 (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo Jessy,

ich hatte während der Umbauphase meine Fische in nem 4 m Pool, aufblasbar. 
Hab das Ding offen ein paar Tage ausdünsten lassen, ausgewaschen und danach mit teichwasser befüllt. Meine Fische haben Ca 2 Monate ohne jeden Schaden darin verbracht.


----------



## Lion (31. Juli 2017)

hallo Jessy,
das wird bestimmt ein  s u p e r  Projekt.
Auf Koi Messen kann man sehen, dass dort auch sehr wertvolle Koi's in eine Art Pool Becken
gehalten werden und mit Deinem __ Filtersystem dürfte das kein Problem sein.
Evtl. kannst Du auch ein größeres Zuchtbecken günstig kaufen. ( falls gebraucht, dann desinfizieren)
Evtl. auch während dieser Zeit viel weniger füttern.
Wo befinden sich denn Deine Pflanzen ?

VG. Leon
Evtl. Bilder ? vom Jetzt-Zustand


----------



## BumbleBee (31. Juli 2017)

Servus zusammen, 
Danke Christine für die gute Idee mit der Überschrift, da unterscheidet sich dann mal wieder der Amateur vom Profi  Jetzt im Nachhinein einleuchtend. Manchmal hat man eben echt ein Brett vor´m Kopp. 

Und danke Euch für die Info, also ist es nicht ganz so tragisch mit Pool und Co.?! Prima. Dann kann ich es ja angehen, das Projekt... 

Bilder gibt´s gerne sobald ich wieder zuhasue bin am Ende der Woche. Aus dem Teich ist ein ganz schöner Urwald geworden aber ich find´s klasse so. ... 

Danke allen schon mal soweit, updates folgen... LG - J.


----------



## Lion (5. Aug. 2017)

hallo Jessy,
wir haben jetzt Ende der Woche und warten auf schöne Bilder oder
hast Du den Urlaub um eine Woche verlängert ?  
VG. Léon


----------



## BumbleBee (6. Aug. 2017)

Jajajaja.... issjaschongut. 

ét voilá. Bilder vom Urwald. Das Ungetüm hat an der breitesten Stelle 3 m und geht bis kurz vor das Gartenhäuschen. (erstes Bild) 1,30m tief. 

           

Euch allen nen schönen Sonnatg.


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2017)

Danke für die schönen Bilder 

Bleibt der jetzige Teich bestehen oder wird er in den neuen Teich integriert ?

Wenn möglich würde ich den jetzigen ohne Fische belassen und den Neuen daneben bauen.
Um den jetzigen wäre es wirklich schade ....

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Lion (6. Aug. 2017)

ja, sieht sehr schön aus und wie Helmut sagt, 


Digicat schrieb:


> Danke für die schönen Bilder
> 
> Bleibt der jetzige Teich bestehen oder wird er in den neuen Teich integriert ?
> Wenn möglich würde ich den jetzigen ohne Fische belassen und den Neuen daneben bauen.
> Um den jetzigen wäre es wirklich schade ....



oder den jetzigen als Pflanzen-Filter nutzen 

Dein Wasser sieht auch perfekt aus, einige Informationen über Filterung mit evtl. Bildern
wäre auch toll.

Meilleures salutations
Léon


----------



## BumbleBee (8. Aug. 2017)

Servus,

na den jetzigen Teich wollte ich eigentlich in den Neuen mit einfließen lassen. (Nomen est omen) 

Ich hätte den neuen Teich gerne zur Garten/Wiesenseite hin eben und zur Holzterrasse mit einem kleinen Natursteinmäuerchen abgrenzend. Dann kann ich mich aufs Mäuerchen setzen und den Paddlern aus der Hand LeckerLecker geben ohne nen krummen Rücken zu bekommen. Zur Wiesenseite hin soll ein Holzsteg aufs Wasser führen, von dem aus man die Beine/Füße ins Wasser baumeln lassen kann. (Ein Schwarm Goldelritzen ersetzen jedes Peeling )

Oberhalb dieses Koiteichs will ich eine Art Pflanzteich anlegen, seichter als der Koiteich, mit Seerosen auf der Fläche und allerlei Uferpflanzen. Individuell geregelt einströmbar vom BA des Koiteichs über ein Verteilerrohr. Die Hauptarbeit im Koiteich soll ein Vortexfilter leisten. Vom Pflanzteich geht das Wasser über einen Vliesfilter (jetziger Filter) zurück zum Teich. Genaueres folgt.

Bilder zum Filter folgen auch erst später, denn ab morgen früh bin ich wieder für 10 Tage im Ausland, da ist nix zu machen.
Ist ein Genesis Evo Vliesfilter (mit Flow-Material) dahinter noch eine 370l Tonne Helix Biofilter, gespeist über eine 11 m3/h Pumpe über eine 75W UVC (im Moment nicht an. Ich weiss, sollmannich.). Skimmer: 8000er Pumpe über einen Druckfilter (Altlast) zurück zum Teich. Unglaublicher Stromverbrauch, ja genau. Im Neuen geht´s über Luftheber und Schwerkraft.

Sobald die Planung vorzeigbar und plausibel ist, schmeiss ich´s hier on screen. 

In diesem Sinne... guat´s Nächtle.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Aug. 2017)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> ét voilá. Bilder vom Urwald.


Ich sehe gar keine Goldelritzen auf den Bildern.....vielleicht eins auf dem Vorletzten Bild. Hast du die so gut verteilt bekommen ?


----------



## BumbleBee (8. Aug. 2017)

Ich habe radikal ausgedünnt. Leider (oder glücklicherweise, je nach dem...) vermehren sich diese Fische wie die Karnickel. Es sind vom letzten Jahr 5 Elritzen übrig geblieben, jetzt sind es bereits wieder hunderte! Im Moment max 2 cm lang, in einem Monat werd ich gewiss wieder hier inserieren


----------

